# От чего "роланды" в России дороже чем на Западе?



## Евген (12 Ноя 2013)

Кто в курсе, может объяснит?
Благодарю!


----------



## axander (12 Ноя 2013)

От того, что это Россия) Затраты на доставку, таможенные сборы.. Ну и конечно посредник должен как можно больше навариться.. В нашей стране только так(.. Я например, всю технику в студию из-за рубежа всегда заказываю только напрямую. И как правило, экономлю от 20 до 40%. Да и баян так же покупал. Но на Роланд ни за какие деньги не отважусь.. это какой-то антимузыкальный инструмент по моему мнению.


----------



## Евген (12 Ноя 2013)

axander писал:


> От того, что это Россия) Затраты на доставку, таможенные сборы...
> Но на Роланд ни за какие деньги не отважусь.. это какой-то антимузыкальный инструмент по моему мнению.


Так в ВТО вступили, и таможенные сборы, наверняка, похожи на западноевропейские, да и Китай (где производятся они) - наш сосед...

А есть еще какие-то цифровые баяны-синтезаторы кроме роландов?


----------



## MAN (12 Ноя 2013)

Евген писал:


> Так в ВТО вступили, и таможенные сборы, наверняка, похожи на западноевропейские, да и Китай (где производятся они) - наш сосед...


 А для конечного покупателя это всё, вероятно, не столь существенно в сравнении с тем, что 
axander писал:


> посредник должен как можно больше навариться..


----------



## oleg45120 (12 Ноя 2013)

а какая разница в цене на топовые модели?


----------



## Евген (12 Ноя 2013)

Цитата:


> посредник должен как можно больше навариться..


Так, наверное, можно сказать, если есть сравнение оптовых цен, по которым покупаются роланды у производителя здесь, в России, и в западных странах.


----------



## Victord (12 Ноя 2013)

Евген писал:


> да и Китай (где производятся они) - наш сосед...


На всех шильдиках указано "Сделано в Италии". Пробовал искать в Китае - цены еще "круче" чем у нас: http://s.taobao.com/search?initiative_id=staobaoz_20131112&jc=1&source=haiwaigou
&q=roland+fr+7xb&stats_click=search_radio_all:1 цену умножайте на 5,2. + доставка и таможня. В Европе дешевле если самому брать.
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## Евген (12 Ноя 2013)

Victord писал:


> На всех шильдиках указано "Сделано в Италии". Пробовал искать в Китае - цены еще "круче" чем у нас


Юридически, определенно, они доказывают, что "сделано в Италии". В общем, полагаю, это вопрос веры. 
Для Китая, всё-таки, баян - экзотический инструмент, а поэтому на него можно устанавливать любую цену, ведь всё равно спроса среди китайцев на него нет. Это как на песок в Антарктиде среди пингвинов.  К тому же, похоже, это и на маркетинговый ход, с целью, чтобы у потребителя возникала уверенность в его некитайском производстве и охотнее его приобретал он по сверх завышенным ценам. Но это - всего лишь предположения...


----------



## axander (12 Ноя 2013)

*Евген*,
Сейчас довольно много разных электронный начинок для баяна. Covagnolo, Litau и т.д. У меня например, полностью электронный баян MusicTech сейчас. Кстати продаю) Но по удобству игры с Роландом не сравнить. Тут механика настоящая! Баянная)


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (13 Ноя 2013)

Евген писал:


> Юридически, определенно, они доказывают, что "сделано в Италии".


Какой Китай?!! Конечно, Роланд делается в Италии, город Акуавива ( не очень далеко от Кастельфидардо ). Да и компания Роланд не китайская, а японская, только производство цифровых аккордеонов/баянов/гармоней у них налажено именно в Италии.

Евген писал:


> Для Китая, всё-таки, баян - экзотический инструмент, а поэтому на него можно устанавливать любую цену, ведь всё равно спроса среди китайцев на него нет. Это как на песок в Антарктиде среди пингвинов.


Какое невежество и хамство! В Китае полно замечательных аккордеонистов, баянистов, аккордеонных ансамблей! Посмотрите на мировые конкурсы - Trofee Mondiale, Coupe Mondiale - сколько китайцы завоёвывают призов! ( Мне д-р Мак-Мэйган говорил, что они обчистили США от призов, и что каждый китайский аккордеонист на несколько голов выше американских. ) Сколько их учится в консерваториях в России по классу аккордеон/баян! Почему недавно Кубок Мира был в Шанхае? И для кого они наладили такое массивное производство клaвишных и кнопочных аккордеонов ( качество, правда, там хромает, но оно пропорционально цене. )


----------



## диапазон64 (13 Ноя 2013)

Евген писал:


> они доказывают, что "сделано в Италии". В общем, полагаю, это вопрос веры.


 Вы совершенно правы! Дословное определение СДЕЛАНО В ( MADE IN) имеет своё обусловленное значение. Например, у нас в стране термин MADE IN USA обозначает, что данный товар (или изделие) было изготовлено из отечественных комплектующих на 75% своего же отечественного происхождения. Остальные 25% могут приходиться на Китай или любое другое. В Европе же подобные критерии опускаются чуть ли не до 50%. 
Например, Роланд вмещающий в себя Китайскую материнскую плату, Тайваньский микропроцессор, и различную дребедень происходящих из третьих стран мира, остаётся " Итальянским". Хотите верьте, хотите нет. До конца правду никто не скажет ( не выгодно).


----------



## gerborisov (13 Ноя 2013)

Кто-нибудь может дать точные цифры? Цена у нас и цена в Европе?


----------



## Victord (13 Ноя 2013)

gerborisov писал:


> Кто-нибудь может дать точные цифры? Цена у нас и цена в Европе?


 Пару месяцев назад искал покупку FR-3xb. В этом инт. магазине : http://www.musicstore.de/ru_RU/RUR/Roland-FR-3xb-BK-V-Knopf-Akkordeon-schwarz/ar

t-KEY0002930-000?recId=c558a682-a5e4-48cb-baf7-d7a40ff9f570 был самый дешевый, что я нашел тогда по курсу 95000 тыр. Сейчас цена 75000 тыр. Цена как видите "там" падает. Из наших нашел "представителя" обещавшего продать за 120000.+ доставка из Москвы. Местные представители Роланда предлагали доставить в течении месяца за туже цену, что и в Москве 135000. У нас на сегодня на том же уровне, т.к. недавно звонили из местных спрашивали буду ли я заказывать- цена та же. Также на сайте форумист *internetbayan* предложил fr7xb за 4000
евро, но я к тому времени взял fr7b б/у в США за 2500 дол. США +250 доставка. Уже получил.
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## Евген (13 Ноя 2013)

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> Какое невежество и хамство! В Китае полно замечательных аккордеонистов, баянистов, аккордеонных ансамблей!


Классно приложили! И поделом. Благодарю! :yes: 

P.S.
Наступал на "СПАСИБО" в Вашем этом посте, но от меня "спасибо" чего-то не принимается, выводится сообщение об ошибке:Error Number:
1267


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2013)

А что здесь удивительного? Проходя по цепочке производитель-посредник-покупатель Надо столько всего заплатить, что удивительно было бы если цена была бы одинаковой. Хотя мой внешнеторговый опыт подсказывает, что данную вещицу можно было бы купить раза в два дешевле, если б не аппетиты посредников и таможенников


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (13 Ноя 2013)

Евген писал:


> Классно приложили! И поделом. Благодарю


Извините, я погорячился. Конечно же, китайцам ещё есть куда поднимать свой уровень, но они над этим упорнейше работают. Многие из них играют на итальянских баянах и аккордеонах - кому, как не им, знать недостатки отечественной продукции. Так что там это вовсе и не диковинный инструмент.


----------



## kep (13 Ноя 2013)

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> Какой Китай?!! Конечно, Роланд делается в Италии, город Акуавива ( не очень далеко от Кастельфидардо ). Да и компания Роланд не китайская, а японская, только производство цифровых аккордеонов/баянов/гармоней у них налажено именно в Италии.


К сожалению, уже нет :sorry: 
Вот кривой перевод с итальянского сообщения от 6 ноября:

Acquaviva - Roland Corporation в Японии Совет директоров утвердил сегодня ликвидацию Roland Europe Spa в Acquaviva, которая ему принадлежит на сто процентов. Причины этого решения трудного состоят в резком сокращении расходов и необходимости реорганизации в связи с отрицательным балансом многонациональной, которая длится уже несколько лет. В своем плане реструктуризации в среднесрочный план по повышению эффективности производства за счет централизации его на Востоке. Новость, конечно, утяжеляет и без того сложную ситуацию с занятостью Пичено так как в помещении Acquaviva Roland в настоящее время работают 150 сотрудников...
Roland Corporation chiude lo stabilimento di Acquaviva


----------



## Евген (14 Ноя 2013)

Похоже, что решили сократить издержки производства... Приведет ли этот шаг к уменьшению цен на роланды в России?


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2013)

Это каким же образом себестоимость сказывалась когда-либо на ценах в России?! Даже не надейтесь.


----------



## Евген (15 Ноя 2013)

В теме царит удивительное единодушие по-поводу прогнозов изменении цен на цифровые баяны в России.
Насколько правильно понимаю, если бы то российское юридическое лицо, которое имеет исключительные права на продажу продукции под маркой "Poланд" (см. r o land. com), имело бы заинтересованность в снижении розничных цен на роланды, то это бы стало реальностью. Те, кто имеет представление о построении подобных продаж с этим предположением могут согласиться?


----------



## vev (15 Ноя 2013)

Тут по-моему некий замкнутый круг: для того, чтобы сократить издержки при импорте и попытаться снизить цену для конечного пользователя, надо продавать много. А чтобы много продавать, цена должна быть разумной. Товар не настолько ходовой, вот и берет импортер "свое" с каждой сделки по-максимуму, не рассчитывая на поток


----------



## axander (15 Ноя 2013)

vev писал:


> Товар не настолько ходовой, вот и берет импортер "свое" с каждой сделки по-максимуму, не рассчитывая на поток


Вот в том-то и дело) Совсем не ходовой.. Я допускаю, что эти инструменты могут использоваться в составе современных муз. групп и заменять клавишника, например. Но если речь идёт о профессиональном сольном исполнительстве, то о каком Роланде может речь идти?.. Система семплирования звука очень не совершенна, датчики компрессии меха тоже оставляют желать лучшего.. Про механику я вообще молчу.. А весь остальной богатый набор функций уже не так радует, когда основные характеристики хромают. Это моё личное мнение после общения с этими инструментами. Никому не навязываю) Проблема стоимости касается не только электронных инструментов, но и живых. И сейчас зачастую заказать хорошего "итальянца" или "немца", например, получается дешевле, если самому за ним слетать.. Хотя цены производителя подчас тоже очень кусаются..


----------



## Евген (15 Ноя 2013)

vev писал:


> Товар не настолько ходовой, вот и берет импортер "свое" с каждой сделки по-максимуму, не рассчитывая на поток


Не знаю количество продаваемых роландов в России, но, полагаю, что оно больше, нежели у нашего соседа - Норвегии с 5 миллионами населения. Однако, взгляните, пожалуйста, на их розничные цены (1 крона=5,3 руб.)

axander писал:


> Система семплирования звука очень не совершенна, датчики компрессии меха тоже оставляют желать лучшего.. Про механику я вообще молчу...Это моё личное мнение после общения с этими инструментами.


К модели FR-8xb это тоже относится?


----------



## vev (15 Ноя 2013)

Евген писал:


> Не знаю количество продаваемых роландов в России, но, полагаю, что оно больше, нежели у нашего соседа - Норвегии с 5 миллионами населения. Однако, взгляните, пожалуйста, на их розничные цены (1 крона=5,3 руб.)



А что, в Норверии такой же уровень коррупции? Насколько я знаю, они реально часть ВТО, а не на бумаге, как мы. 

Да и доходы у них на порядок, если не больше, от наших отличаются в лучшую сторону. Для них 100 тр. несколько другие деньги, чем для нашего сельского любителя баяна/аккордеона. 

Профессионалы, конечно же потянут 250-300тр, но не дотягивает Роланд до профессионального уровня


----------



## axander (15 Ноя 2013)

Евген писал:


> К модели FR-8xb это тоже относится?


Насчёт восьмой модели ничего не могу сказать.. Пока её не щупал.. Но очень сомневаюсь, что производители что-то кардинально поменяли.. Хотя в описании говорят, что улучшена механика и активность меха.. Ещё что мне в них не очень нравится, так это гриф как у аккордеона.. Не очень удобно играть.. особенно стоя...


----------



## Евген (15 Ноя 2013)

vev писал:


> А что, в Норверии такой же уровень коррупции? Насколько я знаю, они реально часть ВТО, а не на бумаге, как мы.
> 
> Да и доходы у них на порядок, если не больше, от наших отличаются в лучшую сторону.


Не думаю, что правильно связывать цены со степенью коррупции в стране. Да и доходы не в 10 раз больше, если Вы, конечно, не находитесь в двоичной системе исчисления.


----------



## kep (15 Ноя 2013)

axander писал:


> Система семплирования звука очень не совершенна, датчики компрессии меха тоже оставляют желать лучшего..


Там не семплирование а разновидность синтеза: физическое моделирование язычка. Возможности настрйки звука очень широки, но большинству играющих неочевидны: сколько исполнителей сами занимаются настройкой/доводкой звука?
Что касается меха, то его датчик компрессии чувствителен в 256 градациях, управляемых несколькими настройками, в том числе кривыми зависимости (как в обработке фотографий). Настройка этого хозяйства сравнима с освоением нового инструмента, но гибче: тут снова вы и игрун и настройщик.
В 8Х добавили зависимость "тугости" меха от количества нажатых клавиш/кнопок, что ближе к реальному инструменту, но необязательно лучше: многие роландовцы предпочитают "ровный" мех.


----------



## любитель (24 Ноя 2013)

Хм... вопрос аналогичен " Почему в РФ самая высокая в мире ставка банковского процента..." Например ставка рефинансирования ок 8 и плюс банк закладывает прибыльность "МАРЖУ" ок 11-12% итого ок 19-20%. Вот и весь ответ. Кстати например в Японии ставка рефинансирования МИНУС 0.5 % и маржа ограничена законодатеьно 0.5 %. следствие - кредиты " стоят" О%...Просто у нас много расплодилось "Сердюковых" и "Васильевых"...


----------



## Yurkadam (21 Фев 2018)

Почему баяны Roland снимают с производства?


----------



## kep (21 Фев 2018)

Yurkadam (21.02.2018, 10:23) писал:


> Почему баяны Roland снимают с производства?


 Откуда информация?


----------



## Евгений51 (21 Фев 2018)

любитель писал:


> Хм... вопрос аналогичен " Почему в РФ самая высокая в мире ставка банковского процента..." Например ставка рефинансирования ок 8 и плюс банк закладывает прибыльность "МАРЖУ" ок 11-12% итого ок 19-20%. Вот и весь ответ. Кстати например в Японии ставка рефинансирования МИНУС 0.5 % и маржа ограничена законодатеьно 0.5 %. следствие - кредиты " стоят" О%...Просто у нас много расплодилось "Сердюковых" и "Васильевых"...
> 
> Вы не ошиблись форумом?


----------

